# A new one from Wombat



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, been a while since I have posted on the forum but thought I would share some pics of my new sling from Wombat - as always the craftsmanship is excellent with fantastic use of woods. Design is great as it allows set up as both TTF and OTT with bands - feels great to hold, very comfortable grip.

Cheers. Outback in Oz.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Phill !!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Really handsome. It seems masculine in it's beauty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

